# USV und Schutzmaßnahmen



## mariob (12 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
stellte mir doch die installierende Elektrofirma gestern die Frage, welche Schutzmaßnahme denn wohl hinter unseren USVs vorliegen würde. Noch in der Fragestellung dachte ich Sch.... . Die Antwort ist für mich gegenwärtig eher gar keine. Gibt es eine VDE, DIN, was weiß ich in der Antworten zu solchen Fragestellungen zu finden sind? Die Anlagen haben bis 32 KVA, im Normalbetrieb haben die eine dreiphasige Einspeisung mit Trafo im Ausgang (einphasiger Ausgang), im Bypaßbetrieb haben die eine durchgereichte Nullung (Bypaß ist einphasig). Aber der Wechselrichterbetrieb, der Ausgangstrafo trennt galvanisch vom Eingang..... Es ist ja ein Schutzleiter da, der funktioniert ja auch, im Falle eines ersten Fehlers haben wir eine Nullung, beim zweiten Fehler löst eine Sicherung aus. Oder halt beim Umschalten auf Bypaß schon auch beim ersten Fehler (sofern der neue Null dann die Phase ist). Ein reichlich undefinierter Zustand. Zum Glück darf ich dort nicht messen, wegen der Ausfallgefahr. Wäre aber schon interessant.  Wie ist das auch im Hinblick auf die "durchgereichte Schutzmaßnahme" zu bewerten und  eventuell auszuführen?

Viel Spaß
Mario


----------



## mariob (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
hat denn keiner schonmal soetwas gehabt? 
:sm23:Bitte:sm23:!!!!!:sm23:

Gruß
Mario


----------



## wm-webservice (15 Juni 2009)

*RCDLS Kombi*

Hallo,
wir setzen hinter unseren USVen (bis 60kVA) immer bei Wechselstromabgängen kombinierte RCD/LS Schalter In 16A / I-Fehler o,o3 A.
Wir überwachen die RCDs mit Hilfskontakten um einen Ausfall zu registrieren damit wir darauf reagieren können.
Wir versorgen überwiegend IT-Server die alle mit mindestens zwei Netzteilen ausgestattet sind so das der Ausfall eines RCD nicht zwangsläufig zum Ausfall des Servers führen muss.
Wir haben alle UV nach VDE geprüft in Bezug auf RCD Auslösestrom, Auslösezeit und Berührungsspannung
Bei uns steht der Personenschutz an erster Stelle.
Mit den eingesetzten RCDs hatten wir bislang keine Probleme.
Zusätzlich überwachen wir den Differenzstrom der gesamten USV mit Diffstromüberwachung der Fa.Bender.
Bei einem eingestellten Grenzwert bekommen wir ebenfalls eine Störmeldung.
Beachte bitte bei der "Nullung" den teilweise stark begrenzten Kurzschlußstrom einer USV auch wenn die Anlage bei einem starken Kurzschluß auf Bypass schaltet. Bei einigen Anlagen wird dann intern über eine Lötkontaktbahn der Kurzschlußstrom zum Netz geschaltet dabei ist dann schon mal die ganze Leiterbahn abgebrannt.
Das kommt in der Regel nicht bei hochwertigen Qualitätsprodukten vor sondern nur bei Taiwan oder China Billigware.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## mariob (16 Juni 2009)

Klasse,
ist doch schonmal etwas, ich sehe den Personenschutz ohnehin vordergründig an, wir prüfen jährlich Geräte, die außer bei der Prüfung nie in Betrieb sind und sein werden. Und dann soetwas. Übel. So eine ähnliche Konfiguration (z.B. doppelte Netzteile) haben wir auch. Was mir Sorgen macht sind zwei Dinge: 1. Was muß ich unternehmen das der FI beim ersten Fehler auslöst? Um eine Erdung vor demselben in welcher Form auch immer kommt man nicht umhin. Sonst kein Differenzstrom und es passiert nix. In diesem Zusammenhang ist der Hinweis mit der Strombegrenzung und Nullung schon sehr wichtig. Die USV verliert im Bypassbetrieb ja ihre Wirksamkeit, sie usv`t ja nicht mehr. Kann man also Nullung knicken (auch FI-Nullung).
2. Wie geht man mit den fließenden Parasitärströmen in der Anlage um?
Zu 1.) ist noch anzumerken, wenn die gesamte Anlage auf Differenzstrom überwacht wird, ist ja ebenfalls eine Erdung vor der Überwachung erforderlich. Wäre da nicht eine Isolationsüberwachung sinnvoller - klar geht jetzt so nicht, da ja durch die FIs eine Erdung vorhanden sein muß. Aber mal so als Gedanke..... Rief doch heute noch so ein bescheuerter Softi an und sagte die aus den Steckdosen kämen 380V. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## wm-webservice (20 Juni 2009)

*Bitte kein IT-Netz*



mariob schrieb:


> Was mir Sorgen macht sind  1. Was muß ich unternehmen das der FI beim ersten Fehler auslöst?
> 2. Wie geht man mit den fließenden Parasitärströmen in der Anlage um?
> Zu 1.) ist noch anzumerken, wenn die gesamte Anlage auf Differenzstrom überwacht wird, ist ja ebenfalls eine Erdung vor der Überwachung erforderlich. Wäre da nicht eine Isolationsüberwachung sinnvoller - klar geht jetzt so nicht, da ja durch die FIs eine Erdung vorhanden sein muß. Aber mal so als Gedanke..... Rief doch heute noch so ein bescheuerter Softi an und sagte die aus den Steckdosen kämen 380V.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

ein RCD (FI) löst immer bei dem entsprechenden Fehlerstrom aus zB. 30mA (kann aber schon bei 50% dieses Wertes auslösen). Hat nichts mit erstem oder zweitem Fehler zu tun ( Bitte nicht mit Isoliertem Netz verwechseln zB. IT-Netz).
zu 2.
Wenn die Anlage über eine 5 polige Zuleitung mit einem sauber getrennten N und PE verfügt sowie der Potentialausgleich im gesamten Gebäude hochwertig ausgeführt wurde hat man mit vagabundieren Strömen kein Problem. Nur bei einem PEN Leiter fließen verschiedenste Ströme über diesen Kombileiter die das Netzwerk erheblich stören konnte (Sieh mal unter dem Stchwort _"Verpennte Installation" _nach).
Diese Ströme kann man überigens mit einer Differenzstromzange ganz hervoragend messen.:-D

Isolationüberwachung ist natürlich auch möglich jedoch vom Aufwand her ziemlich groß und bedarf eigentlich die ständige Betreuung durch eine Elektrofachkraft sonst reagiert keiner auf den ersten Fehler ( siehe auch 380 V auf der Steckdose!*ROFL*)


----------

